

Best tools for customer service surveys? - debacle

My company is looking to start gathering feedback from our clients on certain customer service criteria. The plan is to send out a survey each month to some percentage of the customers that have had support calls in the last month, and get them to provide us with some metrics on how they feel our customer support team is doing and.<p>We're a completely B2B company in a sales driven industry, so we don't want to scattershot these surveys, but rather set up some sort of tracking system where we can monitor which customers are getting surveyed and how often.<p>From the software side, I haven't really been in this arena in years. SurveyMonkey was the best tool back then. I need something with good reporting (preferably the ability to automate data export), the ability to schedule surveys and provide lists of emails to contact, tracking on which customers contacted actually filled out the survey, and ideally some scriptability or even a data format for the survey so that surveys can be generated on the fly.
======
markhall
I saw a post about <http://www.clientheartbeat.com/> some weeks ago.
Interesting value prop and worth checking out. Other than that, using email
marketing tools (MailChimp) with survey links in them may also help. Good
luck.

